# spin



## stathis (Aug 28, 2008)

Υπερεπείγον!

Από κείμενο που μιλάει για το φαινόμενο των tribute bands:
Indeed, such is the surreal *spin* of the genre, the world's most successful tribute band is no longer a singular item.

Έχω κοιτάξει του κόσμου τα λεξικά, αλλά άκρη δεν έχω βγάλει. Προσωρινά (και αυθαίρετα) το αποδίδω ως "επιτυχία".


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 28, 2008)

Μπορείς να μας δώσεις περισσότερο κείμενο;


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 28, 2008)

Εμένα μου ήρθε αυτομάτως στο μυαλό η λέξη "δίνη", αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω πώς θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί. Την καταθέτω για πιθανό brainstorming.


----------



## stathis (Aug 28, 2008)

Context:

Indeed, such is the surreal spin of the genre, the world's most successful tribute band is no longer a singular item. Bjorn Again, the Australian Abba-apers, have five or six versions of themselves touring the globe at any one time. They have become a franchise.


----------



## Bear (Aug 28, 2008)

stathis said:


> Υπερεπείγον!
> 
> Από κείμενο που μιλάει για το φαινόμενο των tribute bands:
> Indeed, such is the surreal *spin* of the genre, the world's most successful tribute band is no longer a singular item.
> ...



Το Wordsmyth δίνει αυτό, ως εξήγηση:

4.(slang) an interpretation or point of view, usu. applied to a politician's words. Example: They gave his speech a leftist spin.

Ίσως λοιπόν *άποψη* ή *χροιά*;


----------



## cythere (Aug 28, 2008)

Ένας ορισμός, μεταξύ άλλων, από το Free Dictionary: 
A distinctive character or style: _an innovative chef who puts a new spin on traditional fare._


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 28, 2008)

Ναι, είναι αυτό που λέει η Bear (προσθήκη: και η Cythere), εδώ χρησιμοποιείται με την έννοια της "τροπής", μιας νέας οπτικής γωνίας, δηλ. σαν να πέφτει ένα νέο φως επάνω τους που τους αλλάζει. 

Εγώ στη συγκ. πρόταση *ίσως* να το έλεγα "η σουρρεαλιστική γοητεία". Αυτό είναι το συναισθηματικό περιεχόμενο της λέξης όπως την ερμηνεύω εγώ.


----------



## stathis (Aug 28, 2008)

Έχω κοιτάξει ήδη στα βασικότερα online monolingual λεξικά. Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ πώς ταιριάζει η δίνη ή η άποψη στο συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα.

Εικάζω ότι πρόκειται για non-standard χρήση της λέξης από τον συγγραφέα. Λογικά αναφέρεται στην επιτυχία του φαινομένου, η οποία ξεπερνάει τις προβλέψεις, δεν εξηγείται εύκολα (βλ. surreal).


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 28, 2008)

Η ορμή; Η φόρα; Το μομέντουμ;
(συνεχίζω να παράγω σκόρπιες λέξεις, δυστυχώς...)


----------



## Palavra (Aug 28, 2008)

Στο συγκείμενό σου, θα ταίριαζε και το «πορεία».
Έδιτ: και συγκεκριμένα, «*τρελή πορεία*».


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 28, 2008)

Το surreal εδώ δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι ανάγκη να αποδοθεί ως σουρεαλιστικός ή υπερρεαλιστικός. Υπέρμετρος, άκρατος, άμετρος, υπερβολικός, ακόμα και υπέρ το δέον, ίσως να ταιρίαζουν καλύτερα.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 28, 2008)

Και μερικά παραδείγματα χρήσης για να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα τι λέει:

"Adding to the* surreal spin* of the war games and what they reveal about American military strategy and action in the Iraq War, President Bush pops into the simulation compound to rally the troops in training--and refers to the center as "an important theater" in the Iraq War. Let the play acting go on!"
http://documentaries.about.com/od/revie2/fr/FullBattleRat.htm

"Very good. Great use of texture. It's well blended and...eerie. Interesting concept and of course I love the *surreal "spin"* on it."

" We ate up the attention as if we were already famous, loving the fact that someone asked us to autograph their ticket stub. To think I could be possessed by such a musical _carousel_, the *surreal spin* was frightening. Life as it was, was no longer."


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 28, 2008)

Katerina_A said:


> Το surreal εδώ δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι ανάγκη να αποδοθεί ως σουρεαλιστικός ή υπερρεαλιστικός. Υπέρμετρος, άκρατος, άμετρος, υπερβολικός, ακόμα και υπέρ το δέον, ίσως να ταιρίαζουν καλύτερα.



Μα δεν είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα.


----------



## efi (Aug 28, 2008)

Νομίζω εννοεί κάτι σαν στροφορμή.
(Δηλαδή, συμφωνώ με την Κατερίνα.)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 28, 2008)

Εγώ πάλι, έτσι όπως το ξανακοιτάζω από λίγη απόσταση πιστεύω ότι η πιο ακριβής απόδοση είναι αυτό που είπε η Cythere παραπάνω:

"A distinctive character or style: an innovative chef who puts a new spin on traditional fare."

Οπότε, ο "σουρρεαλιστικός χαρακτήρας..."


----------



## Palavra (Aug 28, 2008)

Α, επίσης *ξέφρενη πορεία (του ειδους) *- πιστεύω ότι το spin είναι πολύ γενικότερο εδώ απ' ό,τι μας φαίνεται.

Δηλαδή, προτιμώ από τις παρακάτω την έντονη απόδοση:
The act of spinning.
*A swift whirling motion*.
A state of mental confusion.
Informal. A short drive in a vehicle: took a spin in the new car.
The flight condition of an aircraft in a nose-down, spiraling, stalled descent.

A distinctive point of view, emphasis, or interpretation: “Dryden . . . was adept at putting spin on an apparently neutral recital of facts” (Robert M. Adams).
A distinctive character or style: an innovative chef who puts a new spin on traditional fare.
Physics. 
The intrinsic angular momentum of a subatomic particle. Also called spin angular momentum.
The total angular momentum of an atomic nucleus.
A quantum number expressing spin angular momentum.


----------



## psifio (Aug 28, 2008)

Μόνο την επιτυχία εννοεί; Εγώ την πρώτη φορά που το διάβασα, κατάλαβα ότι η κατάσταση είναι κάπως σουρρεαλιστική, αφού το ίδιο συγκρότημα με διαφορετική σύνθεση παίζει ταυτόχρονα σε πολλά μέρη του κόσμου.


----------



## efi (Aug 28, 2008)

''Το φαινόμενο έχει πάρει τέτοιες σουρεαλιστικές διαστάσεις...''

(Sorry αν σε σουρεαλίζω περισσότερο


----------



## Elsa (Aug 28, 2008)

Εγώ πάλι το καταλαβαίνω κάπως σαν: _«είναι τόσο ορμητική η δίνη του είδους αυτού, που...»_


----------



## Palavra (Aug 28, 2008)

stathis said:


> Context:
> 
> Indeed, such is the surreal spin of the genre, the world's most successful tribute band is no longer a singular item. Bjorn Again, the Australian Abba-apers, have five or six versions of themselves touring the globe at any one time. They have become a franchise.


Παιδιά, δε νομίζω ότι έχει κάτι το σουρεαλιστικό όλο αυτό. Νομίζω ότι λέει απλώς πως είναι τόσο επιτυχημένες οι tribute bands, δηλαδή οι μπάντες που αφοσιώνονται στο να μοιάζουν με διάσημα συγκροτήματα και να αναπαράγουν τα τραγούδια τους, ώστε π.χ. οι Bjorn Again έχουν αρχίσει να έχουν μιμητές. Δηλαδή, το είδος έχει τέτοια τρελή επιτυχία, ώστε υπάρχουν μιμητές των μιμητών.

Έδιτ: αυτό πολύ μου αρέσει.


efi said:


> ''Το φαινόμενο έχει πάρει τέτοιες σουρεαλιστικές διαστάσεις...''


Σουρεαλίστε με!


----------



## efi (Aug 28, 2008)

Πιστεύω ότι για κάποιο λόγο διάλεξε ο συγγραφέας τη λέξη ''surrealistic'' και όχι κάποια άλλη για την τρελή επιτυχία (τόσες και τόσες υπάρχουν). Το σχόλιο της psifio είναι πολύ εύστοχο, κατά τη γνώμη μου.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 28, 2008)

Έκανα έδιτ, αγαπητή :) (βλ. προηγούμενο ποστ, το παρόν θα αυτοκαταστραφεί σε λίγο!)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 28, 2008)

Όχι, είναι τόσο σουρρεαλιστικός ο χαρακτήρας/η χροιά του συγκεκριμένου είδους, που οι μιμητές έχουν φτάσει να έχουν μιμητές. This tribute band has become so successful that as of 2007 there are five Björn Agains performing in various parts of the world (Wikipedia).


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2008)

Θα μου άρεσε κάτι σε «εξωπραγματική τροπή», αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι έχω καταλάβει ακριβώς τι θέλει να πει. Πάντως, η σημασία «ερμηνεία» δεν μου πολυπηγαίνει εδώ.


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 28, 2008)

Τελικά καταλήξαμε πουθενά ή κλωθογυρνάμε;


----------



## agezerlis (Aug 28, 2008)

stathis said:


> Context:
> 
> Indeed, such is the surreal spin of the genre, the world's most successful tribute band is no longer a singular item. Bjorn Again, the Australian Abba-apers, have five or six versions of themselves touring the globe at any one time. They have become a franchise.



Δεν αποκλείεται, αν η συγγραφέας είναι ιδιαίτερα ικανή, να χρησιμοποίησε τη λέξη "spin" επειδή φέρνει στο νου τη (διαφορετική, βέβαια) λέξη "spin-off" (something that is imitative or derivative of an earlier work, product, or establishment).


----------



## Elena (Aug 28, 2008)

nickel said:


> Θα μου άρεσε κάτι σε «εξωπραγματική τροπή», αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι έχω καταλάβει ακριβώς τι θέλει να πει.




Εγώ νομίζω -με απλά λόγια- ότι δεν θέλει να πει τίποτα περισσότερο από «απίστευτη *εξέλιξη*» (είναι και γεμάτο κλώνους το κείμενο).

Από την άλλη, με DJ μίλαγε ο άνθρωπος, μπορεί να είχε αυτό στο μυαλό του...


----------



## Elsa (Aug 28, 2008)

Μια και μιλάμε για μουσική, υπάρχουν και οι Spin Doctors! 
Δείτε επίσης κι αυτή την έννοια του Spin (public relations).


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 28, 2008)

Εγώ πάλι, λύσσαξα και ρώτησα native speakers. Η απάντηση που συγκεντρώνει τις περισσότερες και πιο βαρύγδουπες ψήφους ήταν ότι αναφέρεται στη σουρεαλιστική φύση/χαρακτήρα. Αλλά υπήρχαν και καλά επιχερήματα για την πορεία/κατεύθυνση/τροπή/στροφή. Εφόσον δηλ. μπορεί να σημαίνει και τα δύο, ίσως ο συγγραφέας να το κάνει επίτηδες.

Το μόνο ίσως που θα έκανε την πλάστιγγα για μένα να γυρίσει προς την σημασία του "χαρακτήρα/φύσης" είναι ο προσδιορισμός "*σουρρεαλιστικός*". Άλλωστε, ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι είναι όντως σουρρεαλιστικό να έχεις πέντε κλώνους να παίζουν ταυτόχρονα σε διαφορετικά μέρη του κόσμου.


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2008)

Πολύ βιαστικά την έκλεισες την ερώτηση προς τους αγγλόφωνους, Αμβρόσιε, γιατί είμαι περίεργος τι θα έλεγαν και άλλοι. Το λέω επειδή νοηματικά ταιριάζει ο «χαρακτήρας» αλλά δεν ταιριάζει στις επεκτάσεις της σημασίας της λέξης, που περιμένει κανείς να έχουν κάποια σχέση με την αρχική της σημασία και την κίνηση που δηλώνει. Ακόμα και η «ερμηνεία», από το «put a spin», έχει κίνηση μέσα της, δίνεις δηλαδή σε κάτι μια συγκεκριμένη «τροπή».

Κατ' αντιστοιχία, αν είναι κάτι που «παίρνει», μπορεί να είναι «τροπή», «εξέλιξη». Αν και θα βοηθούσε αν έλεγε: Indeed, such is the surreal spin that the genre has taken, the world's most successful tribute band is no longer a singular item. Υπάρχει ωστόσο η «κίνηση»: no longer, λέει.

Οι προζαπαντήσεις είναι εδώ.


----------



## efi (Aug 29, 2008)

Μας παιδεύει το ''surrealistic spin'', όχι επειδή δεν είμαστε native speakers, αλλά επειδή ο υπερρεαλισμός και το επίθετο ''σουρεαλιστικός'', από τη φύση του, ''ισοπεδώνει'' το χρόνο, που αποτελεί καθοριστική διάσταση/ απόχρωση της φράσης.



(Εμένα με παιδεύει και για έναν ακόμη λόγο, αλλά δεν τον λέω γιατί ντρέπομαι


----------



## somnambulist (Aug 29, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι αυτό που ισοπεδώνει τον χρόνο - και γι' αυτό χρησιμοποιείται το συγκεκριμένο επίθετο - είναι η παρουσία πέντε συγκροτημάτων με το ίδιο όνομα ή καλύτερα η διασπορά του ονόματος σε πέντε συγκροτήμστα. Το σουρίαλ εδώ, όπως το καταλαβαίνω τουλάχιστον, δηλώνει αυτήν την παρέκκλιση από την κανονικότητα όπως αυτή ορίζεται από την ιστορία της μουσικής. Μια μπάντα αποκτούσε ένα όνομα κι απαρτιζόταν από συγκεκριμένα πρόσωπα που τις προσέδιδαν τη μοναδικότητά της. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, όμως, το όνομα δανείζεται για επιχειρηματικούς λόγους και η μοναδικότητα αντικαθίσταται από την ομοιομορφία. Κάποιοι λένε τα ίδια κομμάτια, φοράνε τα ίδια ρούχα και κάνουν τα ίδια σόου. Σαράφης στην Αθήνα, Σαράφης στα Τρίκαλα, τώρα Σαράφης και στο Παρίσι. 
Μ' αυτή τη φλύαρη και άνοστη εισαγωγή ήθελα να υποστηρίξω ότι η λέξη δεν χρησιμοποιείται τυχαία και πρέπει να παραμείνει. 
Και μια μαντεψιά. Αν το σπιν αποδοθεί ως τροπή θα είναι σαν να θεωρούμε ότι ο συγγραφέας διαβλέπει μια γενικευμένη τάση φραντσάιζινγκ στο είδος. Θα μπορούσε όμως από ένα και μοναδικό παράδειγμα να κάνει μια τόσο παράτολμη πρόβλεψη; Δεν ξέρω ούτε ποιος είναι, ούτε τι λέει το κείμενο, απλώς εδώ αν η κίνηση δεν ερμηνευθεί ως τάση, ποιες άλλες εκδοχές είναι διαθέσιμες;


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2008)

somnambulist said:


> Δεν ξέρω ούτε ποιος είναι, ούτε τι λέει το κείμενο, απλώς εδώ αν η κίνηση δεν ερμηνευθεί ως τάση, ποιες άλλες εκδοχές είναι διαθέσιμες;


«Παρέκκλιση» που λες πιο πάνω;

Σημ: Όχι σουρίαλ (και όχι σερίαλ), αλλά «σουρεάλ» στα ... ελληνικά.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 29, 2008)

nickel said:


> Πολύ βιαστικά την έκλεισες την ερώτηση προς τους αγγλόφωνους, Αμβρόσιε, γιατί είμαι περίεργος τι θα έλεγαν και άλλοι.



Έχουνε δοθεί 4 απαντήσεις. Η 1 αποσύρθηκε. Peer comments συνεχίζουνε να πέφτουνε. Και οι δύο απόψεις έχουν διατυπωθεί. Disagreement δεν υπάρχει. Άλλωστε, είτε μια ερώτηση έχει κλείσει, είτε όχι, αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα συνήθως το λένε χωρίς περιστροφές.



nickel said:


> Το λέω επειδή νοηματικά ταιριάζει ο «χαρακτήρας» αλλά δεν ταιριάζει στις επεκτάσεις της σημασίας της λέξης, που περιμένει κανείς να έχουν κάποια σχέση με την αρχική της σημασία και την κίνηση που δηλώνει. Ακόμα και η «ερμηνεία», από το «put a spin», έχει κίνηση μέσα της, δίνεις δηλαδή σε κάτι μια συγκεκριμένη «τροπή». Κατ' αντιστοιχία, αν είναι κάτι που «παίρνει», μπορεί να είναι «τροπή», «εξέλιξη». Αν και θα βοηθούσε αν έλεγε: Indeed, such is the surreal spin that the genre has taken, the world's most successful tribute band is no longer a singular item. Υπάρχει ωστόσο η «κίνηση»: no longer, λέει.



Είπα ότι μπορεί να σημαίνει και τα δύο ταυτόχρονα: τροπή και χαρακτήρας (και ίσως να χρησιμοποιείται εδώ και με τις δύο). Αλλά "such is the surreal spin of the genre" μόνο του παρενθετικά. Άλλωστε, μπορεί ένα είδος (genre) να πάρει surreal τροπή/εξέλιξη; Δεν είναι καινούργιο σαν είδος, αυτό που κάνουνε τα πεντάδυμα Bjorn Again;


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 29, 2008)

efi said:


> Μας παιδεύει το ''surrealistic spin'', όχι επειδή δεν είμαστε native speakers, αλλά επειδή ο υπερρεαλισμός και το επίθετο ''σουρεαλιστικός'', από τη φύση του, ''ισοπεδώνει'' το χρόνο, που αποτελεί καθοριστική διάσταση/ απόχρωση της φράσης.



Δεν ξέρω... Τους κυρίους με τους κλώνους του Μαγκρίτ γι΄ αυτό τους έβαλα...


----------

